# Manassas AirShow 2016 Pictures



## Braineack (May 8, 2016)

V-22 Osprey Prop by The Braineack, on Flickr




The Flying Circus by The Braineack, on Flickr




T-6 Texan &amp; Helmet by The Braineack, on Flickr




T-6 Texan &quot;94&quot; by The Braineack, on Flickr




T-6 Texan Engine by The Braineack, on Flickr




TBM Avenger &quot;Doris Mae&quot; by The Braineack, on Flickr




Patriot High School Marching Band and Color Guard by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (May 8, 2016)

Charlie “V+12” VandenBossche, Yak-52 by The Braineack, on Flickr




Flying Circus Wingwalking by The Braineack, on Flickr




Scott Francis MXS aerobatics by The Braineack, on Flickr




Scott Francis MXS aerobatics by The Braineack, on Flickr




Scott Francis MXS aerobatics by The Braineack, on Flickr




Scott Francis MXS aerobatics by The Braineack, on Flickr


Unfortunately I had to leave early so missed a few other cool planes in the sky.  Oh well.


----------



## alv (May 8, 2016)

great set,


----------



## baturn (May 8, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## Braineack (May 8, 2016)

went through some more:




DSC_4629 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_4675 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_4711 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## MSnowy (May 8, 2016)

Real nice set!


----------



## PropilotBW (May 8, 2016)

nice!!


----------



## Trever1t (May 8, 2016)

I love aircraft but man, those radial engines really turn me on. What amazing works of mechanical engineering.


----------



## Rick50 (May 8, 2016)

Great set indeed!


----------



## Dave442 (May 8, 2016)

Excellent set of shots, both on the ground and flying.


----------



## FITBMX (May 9, 2016)

Very nice set!


----------



## Braineack (May 10, 2016)

aaaaaaannd another batch.




T-6 Texan by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_4806 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_4922 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_4887 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_4866 by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_4397 by The Braineack, on Flickr




Charlie “V+12” VandenBossche, Yak-52 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (May 10, 2016)

ugh, my sensor is spotty.  Didn't notice most it on my monitor at home.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 10, 2016)

Those are sweet.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## smoke665 (May 10, 2016)

Something about the smell of aviation fuel and the distinctive sound of a radial engine that grabs my undivided attention. All are nice but #5 in the first set is what brought back the memory for me.


----------



## Braineack (May 10, 2016)

Thanks all, just wish I could have stayed longer to get more shots.  Was a little out of practice with the first planes... missed the Harrier doing vertical take-offs.


----------



## jl1975 (May 17, 2016)

Nice shots.  I'm curious, what focal length were you using for the shots of the planes in flight?  I'm going to an airshow at the end of June and I'm trying to find out if I should try and get my hands on a longer lens than I currently have.


----------



## manaheim (May 17, 2016)

Some really interesting shots. The sky was your friend that day.


----------



## JoeW (May 17, 2016)

Lovely work!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 24, 2016)

All are awesome! Great sets!


----------

